# chantrelle stuffed deer heart



## salmonclubber (Sep 7, 2009)

hello everyone

Today was the second time i used the drum smoker things went a lot better today then the last smoke i was real busy today so its nothing fancy i just threw everything into the drum and started smoking this weekend my son and i went out deer hunting and both of us got a spike deer nice tender deer for the freezer 
i started the drum and made some stove top stuffing i mixed in some chantrelle mushrooms i also threw into the mix a couple of left over tenderloin steaks that we had for breakfast i stuffed the hearts with the stuffing and wrapped the hearts in bacon this really turned out great 
i also did some pork country style ribs that we had left over and some eggs and at the last i threw on the rest of the stuffing to warm it up and put on a few steaks it all turned out great 

here are some pics kinda blurry for some reason but you can still see  everything 


deer hearts 

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/smoking/?action=view&current=101_0299.jpg


Ribs


http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/smoking/?action=view&current=101_0300.jpg

Eggs 

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/smoking/?action=view&current=101_0303.jpg

Dinner

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/smoking/?action=view&current=101_0302.jpg


----------

